# Quién es el miebro más joven



## Josefe17 (Oct 20, 2010)

Este tema va dedicado a las expectativas personales de los nuevos aficionados en el mundillo, para saber cómo estará la competencia en unos años. Empiezo yo: soy español y madrileño de nacimiento, de 1994, apasionado de la eléctrónica y el sonido, y futuro matriculado en ingeniería de telecomunicaciones en septiembre de 2012 (actualmente bachiller).

Josefe17


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2010)

Antes de 1990 



muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucho antes !


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ya veo que tu no ere quien se ve en tu avatar, que, por cierto, ¿quién es?


----------



## Jessy (Oct 25, 2010)

Jejej de 1988 ^^u por 3 años y cambio mi voto  saludos ^^


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Ya veo que tu no ere quien se ve en tu avatar, que, por cierto, ¿quién es?


 

No se quien es , solo que está cerca de una Tesla Coil 

La imagen original , sin cortar es ésta

Saludos


----------



## sicorax (Oct 25, 2010)

Parece que soy el mas joven, 1995 jejeje


----------



## Tavo (Oct 25, 2010)

Yo estoy ahí, medio en el medio... jeje
Hace ya 19 años que pisé suelo Argentino, nací en 1991. 

Saludos..


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 25, 2010)

Pos yo naci en 1982, como diría mi ex novia: "Estoy viejo y usado" jejeje... Sad...


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 25, 2010)

yo naci un dia que dios estubo enfermo, ya en un tiempo algo lejano


----------



## jaimepsantos (Oct 25, 2010)

poes soi del 92, pero igual estoi metido en la electronica desde los 11, cuando entre a la secudaria, aunqe de eso ya paso un rato,, D!!


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 29, 2010)

Yo del 90  justito justito nací con la devaluación jajaja terribles épocas esas shock ni que supiera jajajaja

saludos!


----------



## homerxispa (Dic 11, 2010)

Hola amigos yo soy del 91 y soy de Ávila, veo en la encuesta que hay poca gente joven, un saludo!!


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 12, 2010)

¿Ávila ciudad o de algún pueblo? 
Sí hay gente joven, de menos de 18 y 16 si me apuras, e incluso de 13.


----------



## Chipchip (Dic 12, 2010)

hola, del 13 de agosto del 1995


----------



## homerxispa (Dic 12, 2010)

Josefe17: Soy de un pueblo de Ávila, Hoyo de Pinares no se si lo conoceras, es el pueblo mas cercano a Madrid


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 12, 2010)

Mi madre es de la zona de Barco de Ávila, por la otra punta.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 12, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Este tema va dedicado a las expectativas personales de los nuevos aficionados en el mundillo, *para saber cómo estará la competencia en unos años.* Empiezo yo: soy español y madrileño de nacimiento, de 1994, apasionado de la eléctrónica y el sonido, y futuro matriculado en ingeniería de telecomunicaciones en septiembre de 2012 (actualmente bachiller).
> 
> Josefe17


 
........................ que4date tranquilo.. no pasa por ahi la competencia, .
y no es referencia el foro.
yo hoy dia tengo mas trabajo que antes a pedar de "ciertos vientos en contra" y eso que pense hace años que la juventud seria competencia .que ??
si queres ver el futuro no cuentes estudiantes, trata de adivinar LAS POLITICAS DE TU PAIS.
ya que si el ssitema educativo se va al tacho solo creceran nabos.
los pocos buenos se iran de su tierra y quedaran soloperddos que cuando terminen trabajaran de cualquier otra cosa.


con respecto a mi edad.......soy chiquito, digamos que aun no largue las tetas   .


----------



## angel36 (Dic 12, 2010)

jejejej...........bb mañoso


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 12, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se quien es , solo que está cerca de una Tesla Coil
> 
> La imagen original , sin cortar es ésta
> 
> Saludos



Hola DOSMETROS, el Tesla Coil que nombras,, es lo mismo que el generador de Van Der GRaf ?? ( no se si se escribe asi ) saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2010)

No , no son iguales ni funcionan bajo el mismo principio.

La Tesla Coil utiliza energía eléctrica de alta tensión y frecuencia para atacar un transformador elevador.

La Van Der Graaf produce cargas *estáticas* por frotacoón y las acumula.

Te recomiendo que te hagas una Wimshurst casera . . . . unas vueltas de manija y chispas de 20 cms 

Saludos !


----------



## homerxispa (Dic 13, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , no son iguales ni funcionan bajo el mismo principio.
> 
> La Tesla Coil utiliza energía eléctrica de alta tensión y frecuencia para atacar un transformador elevador.
> 
> ...



Algun apartado por el foro sobre la bobina tesla?? He estado buscando y no he encontrado nada, hice hace ya tiempo una la tradicional la que sale en casi todos los sitios y queria algo nuevo con otro diseño otro mecanismo etc...

Lo que comentas de Wimshurst casera, que es?? Nunca lo he escuchado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2010)

"Máquina de Wimshurt" , casera , home made o how to.

¿ Lo ponés vos en el Google o tengo que hacerlo yo ? 

Saludos !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 14, 2010)

Si querés hacer algo sencillo referido a bobinas Tesla, te recomiendo esta página: http://kaizerpowerelectronics.dk/tesla-coils/kaizer-sgtc-i/
Hay varios diseños.

PD: no pienso votar en la encuesta!


----------



## homerxispa (Dic 14, 2010)

Gracias amigo, ya la estoy echando un ojo.


----------



## matrix01 (Dic 17, 2010)

haola buenas , yo soy del 1981 parece que soy delos mas viejos  , soy español de la rioja y cuando queras me avisais para que probeis el vino riojano que es muy conocido por lo bueno que es. jejjeje  . Un saludo foreros , Matrix


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 17, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> yo hoy dia tengo mas trabajo que antes a pedar de "ciertos vientos en contra" y eso que pense hace años que la juventud seria competencia .que ??
> si queres ver el futuro no cuentes estudiantes, trata de adivinar LAS POLITICAS DE TU PAIS.
> ya que si el ssitema educativo se va al tacho solo creceran nabos.
> los pocos buenos se iran de su tierra y quedaran soloperddos que cuando terminen trabajaran de cualquier otra cosa.



Yo tengo 16 años del '94 joven todavia  pero adicto a la electronica . 
fernandob como siempre 100% de acuerdo a tus comentarios no se como se te ocurren todas esas cosas, no pensaste en ser politico?? 

Saludos!!


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 18, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , no son iguales ni funcionan bajo el mismo principio.
> 
> La Tesla Coil utiliza energía eléctrica de alta tensión y frecuencia para atacar un transformador elevador.
> 
> ...



jaja ! ya veo si me animo a hacer una de esas cosas! jaja!



matrix01 dijo:


> haola buenas , yo soy del 1981 parece que soy delos mas viejos  , soy español de la rioja y cuando queras me avisais para que probeis el vino riojano que es muy conocido por lo bueno que es. jejjeje  . Un saludo foreros , Matrix



Español de la Rioja y hacen vinos ??? 

Bueno aca en Argentina y tambien en la Rioja hacen vinos!

o sos español viviendo en la Rioja-Argentina ??? 

saludos !


----------



## matrix01 (Dic 21, 2010)

hola ilcapo , soy de la rioja en españa,  y aqui tambien se hace buen  vino tiene fama de ser un buen vino asi cuanto quieras o/y puedas vienes o venis elguien del foro o la que sea os invito y lo probais.                           Un saludo Matrix


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 21, 2010)

Deberían también ver quien es el mas viejo, sospecho que mas de uno tiene una piedra como documento de identidad.


----------



## zxeth (Dic 21, 2010)

yo naci en el 92 y empeze con la electronica desde los 2 años mas o menos

desde ahí hasta no hubo avance tecnológico en mi mas que un tablero de juguete con un serrucho de mentira y un martillo de mentira y clavos de mentira  después pude hacer andar un led por primera vez a los 4 años


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Dic 22, 2010)

Yo naci en 1990, aun soy bebe =)


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 22, 2010)

Yo soy mas joven que mi querida Eli... XD


----------



## stalker94 (Ene 9, 2011)

Yo naci en el 94 tengo 17


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 9, 2011)

Eso no me cuadra, a menos que seas de Enero... y de los mayores. Es que yo soy de diciembre.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2011)

Mi tercera renovación de documento se parecía a esa


----------



## Jyajure (Ene 9, 2011)

yo tengo 22  soy joven tambien


----------

